# AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (shudder)



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

My Audi has driven now 7,004 miles. Since 100 miles I have a significant shudder when accelerating with medium force. Accelerating slow and fast does not seem to make any problems but when I put the foot down with standing start acceleration right around 2000 rpm's I have a significant shudder in the steering wheel. Sometimes the whole car seems to be shaking.
Did anybody else had this problem on their A4 CVT's. My Audi technician almost broke down in tears when I told him that I got the CVT rather than the Tiptronic (Quattro). They said that they have had many issues with this tranny and there is up to this point no hope in sight that this will ever get fixed. 
One day they swtiched from 6 chain to 7 chain but that did not get them the wished results in terms of reliability. 
Let me know your experience.
My car is at the dealership right now; most likely getting a new transmission after only 7,000 miles.
I lost a lot of trust in AUDI. When will the next tranny break ? In another 7,000 miles ? 
Basically I bought the AUDI to drive it; not to sit at the dealer for repairs. 
Anybody who has experience with the Multitronic (CVT) who drove this tranny without issues on a bigger engine (with more torque) for some 100,000 miles ? ANYBODY ?
Best Regards,
Dietmar


----------



## bz-A4-d (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Dietmar)*

thats the first CVT tranny that audi has made, of course they'll have some problems with it, if you a want reliable tranny always go with the manual, maybe they'll do a tranny swap for you. who knows


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (bz-A4-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bz-A4-d* »_thats the first CVT tranny that audi has made, of course they'll have some problems with it, if you a want reliable tranny always go with the manual, maybe they'll do a tranny swap for you. who knows 

Audi doesn't make the transmissions, they outsource it to suppliers with expertise in CVT production. This isn't something that will most likely be fixed the "next time around". Other manufacturers have had issues with their CVT transmissions as well.
And after reading all the issues concerning the MT on Audizine, it doesn't seem like the manual has been exactly reliable either. It seems like the Tiptronic conventional automatic is the most reliable transmission on the B7 A4.
I had thought about a CVT myself when I bought my B7, but my Audi service manager was adamant with me not to get a CVT and after driving Audi rental A4 CVTs (like right now) I'm so glad I didn't get a CVT.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Wimbledon)*

Our B6 A4 CVT crapped out @48k ONE MONTH out of warranty!!The valve body/electronics are big issues with these,and I tell ALL of my customers to stay away from the CVT!!
I lost all faith in CVT,and traded it in for a B7tip/quattro Titanium edition.I have seen tip trannies go 120K+....


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Dietmar)*

Update on the situation...
7065 miles and new CVT is under the hood. Problem is not resolved. There is still a shudder when accelerating. It's not so obvious with the old tranny (not quite sure if you should call a tranny with 7000 miles old... but whatever) BUT THE MAIN POINT: IT's NOT RUNNING PERFECT AS YOU SHOULD EXPECT from an Audi.... This is a 34K car. 
If I would have know that AUDI's CVT sucks I could have also bought a KIA. They suck too. At least I would have 20K more in my pocket right now. I'm really miffed @ AUDI performance here and not quite sure if I would want to trade in for another V.A.G. car. 
After driving a 1989 Passat, 1995 Golf, 2000 Polo, 2006 A3 and this 2006 A4 the A4 is BY FAR THE WORST car from V.A.G. group







. And you'd imagine that this is Audi's bread and butter to reach their sales goals and make their profits this is a sad story.
AUDI really pulled of the brand in the last 10 years. Coming from a car for retired/old people they are imagewise on par with BMW and MERCEDES (at least in Europe) but seeing this A4 and the problems I see AUDI going down the drain.
It still is a beautifull car BUT you's also want to drive it. I do not feel home in loaners. 
I'm thinking of finally turning my back on Audi and getting a BMW 325 XI or an Acura TL. Neither of these would have been my favorites out of the three but they seem to have less problems with their cars which means less headaches for the owner (me).
If somebody would asks me if I like my car I do not really know what I should say.... but I for sure think. This piece of **** better get hit by a comet today and vaporized so I do not need to drive it.


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Dietmar)*

It's simple. Do not buy CVT. I don't know about other brands CVT but I wouldn't buy those either. I would hardly call CVT, Audi performance. All the other transmission that VAG offers have been pretty solid from my knowledge.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (03GTI-Vr6)*

True...
... well now I know. Though opening my wallet I expected to buy quality which apparently just to assume that buying an AUDI was way out on left field. 
In fact VOLVO seems to have no issues on their CVT and I know for sure Mercedes has ZERO.... YES... ABSULUTELY ZERO issues on their CVT they offer for their european B-class. 
Sooo, dunno why AUDI can't pull it off. 
The AUDI/LUK tranny works not better than chinese fireworks....
And what you know when you'll get an AUDI CVT replaced is that they've put the same firecracker back under the hood........ just new. But for sure it'll blow up one day....... better be a day where there's still warranty left. 
_Let's BS a lillte and let's do the math..._
Tranny was put six feet under after 7000 miles. Let's take that as an average.
I have warranty until 2011 and 100.000 miles. Most likely driving abt. 15,600 miles per year the car will need I will not get close to 100,000 but after my calculation in 2011 the car will say 51,000 on the odometer and has seen 8 new tranny's (this new one I just got and 7 in the future.
From 2009 I will need to pay US$ 50 per dealer visit since that only certified warranty will grab, meaning for the last four tranny's I will need to pay US$ 200; still a good deal considering a whole unit is just shy of $ 5,000.
8 trannys will cost AUDI $ 40,000. You do not need to attend college to figure that that's more than what I paid for my car.
For sure I won't buy AUDI stock right now if more and more people decide to go with the CVT, who has some impact in Europe since the gas consumption is significantly better than conventional automatics due to the CVT always running on the optimal torque.


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Dietmar)*

Lemon law , man. I've read on AZ that a few CVT owners that have software flashes & TP's which add a signigicant amount of TQ and are having no issues with thier CVT trannies. I don't know what to tell you, except get Audi to buy it back if it continues to fail.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (03GTI-Vr6)*

not that I would not have already checked out the lemon law.....
result.... I live in the wrong state
Illinois only covers new cars, first 12000 miles, first 12 month.
My car is 2006 model driven 7075 miles but was a certified pre-owned. I'm almost 100% positive that it does not qualify if it goes to court.
In the state of New York it would still be covered by their lemon law


----------



## errocha (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a chipped CVT with TP, Carbonio and 18K miles and still running strong. I already had a tore DV twice and this is about it.
I like the car and I drive on "S" mode at all times. Also run APR 93 program as well.
I'm sorry to hear that but I don't think the CVT are ment to brake. It happens and unfortunately was with your car.
Better luck next time.
Peace


----------



## Ghost Rider Jay (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Dietmar)*

oh [email protected]$K! did you get this issue resolved yet? i just traded in my 05' A4 1.8T ultrasport for the same car you have to have as my reliable daily driver on saturday and today monday i dropped it off for the same thing. they said they have to perfom a road force on the tires whatever the [email protected]$K that is. day 3 and already in a loaner. Damn it! i hope i don't have the same problem. If it's not fixed today i'm trading that crap back in!


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T CVT/Multitronic making problems (Ghost Rider Jay)*

Well.....
my friends @ AUDI changed the whole tranny for a new one under warranty. The new one seems to be better BUT the shudder is not gone. 
I'd say once every day while accelerating with medium force the problem occurs again. 
I advised AUDI that the problem still is there just not in the consistency it has been there b4 the tranny-swap.
I will wait approx. for another 1000 miles and if it's still there than I'll turn it in again.
My AUDI dealer told me that AUDI has not yet changed the design of the 7 chain CVT yet so it's most likely to get the same problems @ one point in time. 
Since my car is under warranty for a long long time I'm fine with it. If AUDI cannot pull his act together on reliable CVT's they just have to put in new trannies. Can't believe that AUDI intoduced this tranny with all these problems. I'm probably going to sell me A4 before warranty runs out but not just because of this problem.
I'm anxiously awaiting the bluetec diesels to be introduced in the US and also wondering if AUDI will introduce the A1 in this country. Before I return to Germany I will need a gas-saver and a smaller car.
If they will introduce the A1 with the 2.0TDI (140 HP) I will be the first one which will buy it....


----------

